# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem



## Sheeep (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi there!

When I try to connect to the server it loads like 10%, then the loading screen freezes and the game is not responding. I can't close the game, I have to restart my PC. I've tried reinstalling the game but it doesn't help. 

My comp specs:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
2.21GHZ, 1.00GB of Ram

What should I do ?


----------



## Sheeep (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

Anybody ?


----------



## Sheeep (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

I cleaned my PC from dust, now it loads a bit more, but then still freezes.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

2 questions

1) What video card are you running?
2) What exactly happens in the crash? Does the screen stay the same, go black, or blue screen of death?


----------



## Shirk (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

Number 1 - Shut everything else off, you only have 1GB of RAM...
Number 2 - Make sure all of the graphics settings are on LOW
Number 3 - I would try defragging your HD


----------



## HarleyD1259 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Call of Duty 5....Additional Issues*

Sheeep, Are you able to play the solo/single player mode? Also is you computer a laptop? I am having problems getting it to work on my Alienware laptop.

I have installed and uninstalled COD 5 on my laptop 4 times........
I get through the installation and click on the desktop icon to start both the single player and multi-player modes and it won't boot up the game....

The single player goes through the motion like it's going to load and just reverts back to the desktop like nothing ever happened.

When the multi-player mode is selected it goes through the motions but results in the Windows notification box of an error "Windows must shutdown COD5 WaW.

I have an: 
- Alienware Area-51M
- Pentium4 3.0Ghz, 1MB 800FSB, LGA775 Processor
- 2 GB DDR2 RAM
- NVidia Ultra 6800XGO w/256MB Module Video Card
- RAID 0 - 120GB Hard Drive

COD4 has worked great on this computer....can't remember the system requirements for COD4.....

I wonder if others are having problems with it on the laptops....it is working pretty good on my self build desk top computer....which exceeds the minimum game requirements.

Good luck...it seems like a pretty cool game


----------



## KingofComputers (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Loading Problem*

When i open my resumed game, it loads and then DOES NOT RESPOND. I've tried cleaning and defragmenting. i was playin a few hours and then had to qiut but when i acme back it didn't work.

My system is:
*Windows Vista Home Premium
Intel Core 2 Quad 2.33Gz
4.00G ram
Nvidia Geforce 9500 512MB Graphics Card
32 bit operating system
Computer HP*


----------



## gameguru (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

Hello,

are you still having the freezing issue with loading Call of Duty World at War?

Please let me know.

I had similar issues loading this game as well, it turned out to be a corrupt driver.

Please can you tell me how big your page file is set to please? Also i will need to look at the Mini dump file of the crash.
I can tell you where to find the file if you are still having problems.

Regards Guru:wave:


----------



## KingofComputers (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

hey there,
about my freezing problem,

i have lately fixed it. simple really. close all unwanted stuff, reinstall it and download all the latest pacthes. oh and defragment too. 

thats how my got working gain. hope this helps:wave:

i didn't set my page file, but it is on 1.5-2


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty 5 Freezing Problem*

Thats good news, this thread has had soo many views... Could you please mark the thread as 'solved' using the thread tools at the top of the screen.


----------

